# What's a 1950 Schwinn Black Phantom worth?



## PeterScherer

Greetings, I purchased a 1950 Schwinn Black Phantom a little while back (#Z301194) and have now assembled it to a fully complete bike.




It now has correct chrome fenders, tank, and a very-nice original Phantom seat. I also installed a luggage rack and polished all the paint to a brilliant shine. So the bike is essentially complete and is still 100% original. I don't have any recent photos yet, I will post them on Wednesday when I can get the bike outside. 

I'm wondering what the value is on a complete bike in this condition? I see them for anywhere between $500-$5000 on eBay, but I wanted a real-world estimate on current value. Oh, I am still missing the front-drum brake expanding assembly; that is my last missing piece.

So if someone could please let me know what the value is on this bike, it would be much appreciated. 
~Peter


----------



## Freqman1

Depending on how nice everything cleaned up-without the fore brake probably somewhere between $850-1200. Post some pics and we can get closer. V/r Shawn


----------



## old hotrod

I agree with Shawn, since it is not "original" but is instead now perhaps "correct," the value is slightly less than say a 100% original bike in xlnt condition which would be toward the higher end of the scale. I guess what I am saying is that you state that you have assembled the bike with parts not original to the bike so this is why I use "correct" versus original. Either way, the bikes typically sell in the 800-1000 range with the correct Phantom seat. You need the very hard to find early Phantom seat to be correct-sorry no pics. I have seen really nice versions of the Phantoms (not sure how correct or original they were) sell on ebay for a little more once in a while but it is unusual to get that locally i.e. craigslist, swap meet etc.


----------



## Larmo63

Indeed, pictures will help. Not all Phantoms had the forebrake set-up, but most likely,

the early ones did. As costs went up, Schwinn started making things that were formerly

stock parts "upgrades." (early/mid fifties) The early Phantom saddle doesn't have the 

rivets on the sides.


----------



## PeterScherer

*Pictures!!!!!!!*

Here are a bunch of pictures that I just took. Horn assembly is not mounted at this time.


----------



## PeterScherer

*More pictures!!!!*

Here's more...


----------



## Freqman1

I'm gonna go on the low end of my estimate with this one. The grips are wrong, the tailight is missing, seat isn't the early one, and the parts don't exhibit even patina-especially the seat and headlight cover. Looks like it will make a nice rider though. Of course that's just one 'ol country bumpkins opinion! V/r Shawn


----------



## PeterScherer

I appreciate the feedback, I am still a poor college-student and cannot afford to go head-first into vintage bikes. I picked up what little parts I could in this amount of time and will be adding to it as I can afford to. A correct seat, front-brake, and taillight are next on my list.
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*Hard to put a price on it..*

An old timer who collected bikes around here once told me...in regards to appraising bikes....its worth what someone will pay for it.  The least its worth is 500.00 together in my opininion....in parts 1000.00 just sayin


----------



## Freqman1

While I'm not a Schwinn guy, per se, I have a soft spot in my heart for Phantoms (currently have three). A lot of people talk them down but the bottom line is these are the quintessential classic bike and an icon of the 50's. Good luck on the parts--original grips are easy the original tailight and brake parts not so easy/cheap. V/r Shawn


----------



## kos22us

its so hard to put prices on "stuff" these days, now that ebay dominates the bicycle scene you never know what is going to happen, you'll see a bike or part or whatever sell for 100- bucks then a week a later same exact bike or part blows out at 400- bucks its just all over the place, some of those phantoms around for big bucks have been for sale now for 5 years, if i was selling a phantom i would just put it on for 500- and hope for the best


----------



## Freqman1

That's exactly how I bought one a few years ago off Ebay. The seller threw it up with a $500 start and I figured what the heck and hit it about the last minute and it didn't get any other bids. The seller wasn't really too happy to let go of it but to his credit he honored the auction and shipped it to me. As discussed in another thread here Ebay isn't always an accurate indicator of general value but value to someone at the time and if you get two determined (sometimes a euphemism for stupid) bidders then an anomaly can occur that skews the percieved value of something. Just my observations....Shawn


----------



## PeterScherer

*Yeah, eBay is nuts right now.*

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=121048694124
^Just watched this 1951 Phantom sell for $1,100; really goes to show that the no reserve auction is the best route.  However, I won't be selling mine any time soon. The Phantom IS a classic bike and is what I consider to be "the quintessential Schwinn of the era"!! George McFly rode one in "Back to the Future", Truman Burbank rode one in "The Truman Show", countless others are in various films of the past century. If any bike is going to hold it's value in coming years, I think it will be this one. Thanks for the help everyone, and if anyone does know where I can find an original-finish 1949 seat, PM me. 
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## Freqman1

PeterScherer said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=121048694124
> ^Just watched this 1951 Phantom sell for $1,100; really goes to show that the no reserve auction is the best route.  However, I won't be selling mine any time soon. The Phantom IS a classic bike and is what I consider to be "the quintessential Schwinn of the era"!! George McFly rode one in "Back to the Future", Truman Burbank rode one in "The Truman Show", countless others are in various films of the past century. If any bike is going to hold it's value in coming years, I think it will be this one. Thanks for the help everyone, and if anyone does know where I can find an original-finish 1949 seat, PM me.
> Cheers,
> Peter




I, personally, think that bike was worth every penny due to its originality. I also think it will clean up pretty nicely. I also think you are right regarding Phantoms and their popularity. I currently have three Phantoms and will add a red bike this year. They are some of my favorite post war bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## shawn57187

PeterScherer said:


> Here's more...
> View attachment 78867View attachment 78868View attachment 78869View attachment 78870View attachment 78871View attachment 78872



That's a great starter bike! I would love a Phantom  used to have one, but regretfully sold it!

Your bike... yes its on the lower end of the price spectrum for Phantoms, but it has potential!  You could remove that ugly reflective tape and over the next couple months get all the correct parts.  Then you'd have a more valuable and a better looking (subjectively) bike! It will take some money, but restorations are a labor of love. Don't look at it as what it's worth, think about the journey of returning it to its original complete state


----------



## jd56

In my opinion, I think these are bad ass looking Schwinns and one that were very popular and affordable then and now.
I bought a 49 Phantom last summer for under $300. Missing the OG rear rack and light...I can see where there was a rack installed....was it OG, not sure as I believe these could be added as an accessory as was the rear tailight assy.

My project Phantom has cost me a pretty penny to get it to what I think is "Correct" vs "Original" condition for the year. 
I have purchased replacement parts:
fenders at $150
seat recovered at $185
decals at $20
tires at $40
fender light battery tray $35
rear rack and tailight assy $100
new bearings $20
fork lock w/ key installed $100

And I'm still not done with the labor of love that will be put into this reassembly which can't have a price put on it.
so the $300 bike has now got me close to the $1000 mark. 
And I'm still looking for the correct complete tank assy which is $100-$300...without decals.

Will I ever get that return or even make a profit if I sell this "not OG"  but, "correct" bike....I hope so.....that is if I was will to sell it.

But, it so true, that it's worth is whatever your willing to pay.

Peter, the bike looks amazing by the way and yours looks alot nicer than mine.
Have fun with the rebuild. That's why we do what we do here....make it what we want it to look like.

Here is mine in the condition when I got it.


----------



## Russ Wiggins

*Phantoms*

I really like vintage Phantoms. I like barn finds, originals, originals restored and most any color Phantom. But phillips screws have to go. Other than that it is a nice project.


----------



## legend

PeterScherer said:


> *Yeah, eBay is nuts right now.*
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=121048694124
> ^Just watched this 1951 Phantom sell for $1,100; really goes to show that the no reserve auction is the best route.  However, I won't be selling mine any time soon. The Phantom IS a classic bike and is what I consider to be "the quintessential Schwinn of the era"!! George McFly rode one in "Back to the Future", Truman Burbank rode one in "The Truman Show", countless others are in various films of the past century. If any bike is going to hold it's value in coming years, I think it will be this one. Thanks for the help everyone, and if anyone does know where I can find an original-finish 1949 seat, PM me.
> Cheers,
> Peter



Hi,
I noticed the date on this post and wondered if you ever found your 1949 saddle


----------



## Goldenrod

As with women, it is best to start at the top; I didn't. Try WD 40 to soften the tape and then, as carefully as you would shave your grandmother, work the tape off with a single edge razor blade.  Bagging a horn tank button should be easy.  The rich kid in our town had his Black Phantom put into the local river.  No matter how often I have apologized over the last sixty-five years, he still, will not come to our high school class reunions that I organize. He will not even provide me with his address.  I have four Phantoms and he won't take any one of them, kiss, and make up.  One classmate (who watched me do the dirty deed in 1955) said," Give me one and you can dump it in river".  My wife answered for me, "Dump them all".  She's wicked, but she is (figuratively) sitting on the pile of my Use-to-bes.  In CABE language, she is the babe that got stuck looking at my dripping, hind-quarters each morning, while I make myself pink and pretty.
It is painful for me to view that empty front hub so send me a  PM or private message (with your address) and I will send you parts to fill it-- free.  I happen to be heavy on them and I never sell anything.  I loved college but--at graduation--my poverty started to end.
We Boomers get bathed in a warm glow and sparkles , when we meet young Wippersnapers who are taking an interest in our American Gold .  What do you think you are doing, getting your hands dirty, while not having your flatened nose pressed on a cell phone screen?
 You need to get "woken".   Soon, all of this rolling rust will be yours so you should try on "Bloomberg", as a last name.  He is the Geezer who took his wallet to a knife fight in the Vegas debate.
Sorry, I hear the Babe waking up and in need of her morning refreshment.  I love retirement and chrome.


----------



## dtaylor613

Goldenrod said:


> As with women, it is best to start at the top; I didn't. Try WD 40 to soften the tape and then, as carefully as you would shave your grandmother, work the tape off with a single edge razor blade.  Bagging a horn tank button should be easy.  The rich kid in our town had his Black Phantom put into the local river.  No matter how often I have apologized over the last sixty-five years, he still, will not come to our high school class reunions that I organize. He will not even provide me with his address.  I have four Phantoms and he won't take any one of them, kiss, and make up.  One classmate (who watched me do the dirty deed in 1955) said," Give me one and you can dump it in river".  My wife answered for me, "Dump them all".  She's wicked, but she is (figuratively) sitting on the pile of my Use-to-bes.  In CABE language, she is the babe that got stuck looking at my dripping, hind-quarters each morning, while I make myself pink and pretty.
> It is painful for me to view that empty front hub so send me a  PM or private message (with your address) and I will send you parts to fill it-- free.  I happen to be heavy on them and I never sell anything.  I loved college but--at graduation--my poverty started to end.
> We Boomers get bathed in a warm glow and sparkles , when we meet young Wippersnapers who are taking an interest in our American Gold .  What do you think you are doing, getting your hands dirty, while not having your flatened nose pressed on a cell phone screen?
> You need to get "woken".   Soon, all of this rolling rust will be yours so you should try on "Bloomberg", as a last name.  He is the Geezer who took his wallet to a knife fight in the Vegas debate.
> Sorry, I hear the Babe waking up and in need of her morning refreshment.  I love retirement and chrome.




Another young wippersnapper here. Looking for a black phantom. Let me know if you know anyone selling!! Been searching hard


----------



## Drosentreter

Goldenrod said:


> As with women, it is best to start at the top; I didn't. Try WD 40 to soften the tape and then, as carefully as you would shave your grandmother, work the tape off with a single edge razor blade.  Bagging a horn tank button should be easy.  The rich kid in our town had his Black Phantom put into the local river.  No matter how often I have apologized over the last sixty-five years, he still, will not come to our high school class reunions that I organize. He will not even provide me with his address.  I have four Phantoms and he won't take any one of them, kiss, and make up.  One classmate (who watched me do the dirty deed in 1955) said," Give me one and you can dump it in river".  My wife answered for me, "Dump them all".  She's wicked, but she is (figuratively) sitting on the pile of my Use-to-bes.  In CABE language, she is the babe that got stuck looking at my dripping, hind-quarters each morning, while I make myself pink and pretty.
> It is painful for me to view that empty front hub so send me a  PM or private message (with your address) and I will send you parts to fill it-- free.  I happen to be heavy on them and I never sell anything.  I loved college but--at graduation--my poverty started to end.
> We Boomers get bathed in a warm glow and sparkles , when we meet young Wippersnapers who are taking an interest in our American Gold .  What do you think you are doing, getting your hands dirty, while not having your flatened nose pressed on a cell phone screen?
> You need to get "woken".   Soon, all of this rolling rust will be yours so you should try on "Bloomberg", as a last name.  He is the Geezer who took his wallet to a knife fight in the Vegas debate.
> Sorry, I hear the Babe waking up and in need of her morning refreshment.  I love retirement and chrome.



So it’s a long shot, but this black phantom in the River hasn’t been pulled out? And if not do you know where you put it in?


----------



## tacochris

Drosentreter said:


> So it’s a long shot, but this black phantom in the River hasn’t been pulled out? And if not do you know where you put it in?



Funny I thought the same thing when he said that.  Lol  If you want a sneak peak of what it probably looks like now, go look at the original pics of my cycle truck which came from a half-submerged pond.  Yeah....probably pretty bad but would be cool to see it.


----------



## Drosentreter

tacochris said:


> Funny I thought the same thing when he said that.  Lol  If you want a sneak peak of what it probably looks like now, go look at the original pics of my cycle truck which came from a half-submerged pond.  Yeah....probably pretty bad but would be cool to see it.



I’m interested no matter the condition😂


----------



## Bill in Bama

College student…. High gas prices… keep it ….ride with pride!  It’s a babe magnet! 🙂 bill in bama.


----------

